# Great first week



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

A friend and I hunted hard the first week and had good results. We hunted 7 of the first 8 days and had limits of ducks on 6 of those. shot 12 geese and a gourgous drake can for the first week of the season. He looked like a late season bird. Finally killed some bluewings also. Here are a few pics. What a blast! love this stuff![attachment=8:277m2w50]ducks002.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50][attachment=7:277m2w50]ducks003.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50][attachment=6:277m2w50]ducks004.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50][attachment=5:277m2w50]ducks005.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50][attachment=4:277m2w50]ducks008.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50][attachment=3:277m2w50]ducks006.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50][attachment=2:277m2w50]ducks010.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50][attachment=1:277m2w50]ducks011.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50][attachment=0:277m2w50]ducks012.jpg[/attachment:277m2w50]


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

looks like a good haul. i also got my first blue wing drake in utah during the 1st week. i sure do miss seeing that white crescent in flight.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Dang, your an animal. Nice work, great pics.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

nice job on the birds there but the teal look like cinnamon teal there ?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

richard rouleau said:


> nice job on the birds there but the teal look like cinnamon teal there ?


Agreed, early cinnies. But hey, I've been wrong before. Good work non the less.

Later,
Kev


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job on the ducks and geese. Good way to start the season off.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Busy start of the season!


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

richard rouleau said:


> nice job on the birds there but the teal look like cinnamon teal there ?


yes I know it is hard or imposible to tell the difference between the hen cinns and blues, but we jumped a flock off a ditch up north and there were drake bluewings with the hens. My buddy dropped a drake and a hen I got a hen swinging out my side. I'm possitive they were bluewings.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

were you on farminton bay


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

duckkiller29 said:


> were you on farminton bay


BRBR


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Bottomwatcher said:


> duckkiller29 said:
> 
> 
> > were you on farminton bay
> ...


let the internet scouting begin!!!!!

Nice BULL CAN!!!


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

what that spose to mean? does that mean yes


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

if you think all his photos are from the brbr your up in the night! but yes, let the internet scouting begin. i hear Locomotive is on FIRE right now for ducks!

o-||


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

duckkiller29 said:


> what that spose to mean? does that mean yes


BRBR = Bear River Bird Refuge


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

You know i don't know what your guys problem is but for crying out loud. If you know a good spot share it isn't this what this form is for. Im new to the area i would love someone to tell me hey her a good spot or her a good one. I've been out three or four times and have not bagged a bird. There enough birds to go around, I wasn't asking for your secert spot just general location. :evil:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

look, its pretty simple, put some fuel in your car and take a drive. take your binos and do some scouting. scouting in the real world. you will be far more productive then asking questions as to where the birds are. dont take offense to this. just get out and start looking. there are waterfowl all over the place. rather than walking into the marsh with no clue whats going on, take some time to scout (not on the internet) and you will be surprised at how your success will increase.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

Darin Noorda said:


> look, its pretty simple, put some fuel in your car and take a drive. take your binos and do some scouting. scouting in the real world. you will be far more productive then asking questions as to where the birds are. dont take offense to this. just get out and start looking. there are waterfowl all over the place. rather than walking into the marsh with no clue whats going on, take some time to scout (not on the internet) and you will be surprised at how your success will increase.


+1


----------



## Tyweed (Oct 12, 2010)

I have enjoyed reading this forum for a few years now but have never joined up until now. I understand that you don't want to give out to much information or your honey holes or anything like that, and i now that it is important to scout the different areas ecspecially since duck numbers and conditions change from year to year but driving out to an area and glassing is not the only part of scouting, for myself i look at alot of maps and i read alot of comments all of which is on the internet, i also talk to people to share stories and ideas and i also drive out and look at the different areas. A lot of people may not have the time or the money to do alot of scouting and they may not have the time or money to go out much during the season so what is the harm in giving a guy a clue as to where to start, or telling him that one WMA is better now than another. Sorry for the rant, i will get off my soap box now.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you tyweed that what I'm looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont think that you are ranting. I just agree that scouting will increase your harvest significantly. If you have never hunted BRBR, Public, Salt Creek, Ogden Bay, Harold Crane, the Spur, Howards, Layton, Farminton or any other public water there is a ton of country that is available and if you go out in the dark you have no clue of where the birds work or where to head to. I like an afternoon trip when it's light and you can see the lay of the marsh and see the birds coming in to feed at dark, or after your done hunting spend an hour and drive around. Birds use the same general areas year after year. I think that using the internet is a good tool. I wouldn't post if I was too secretive about my spots. BRBR is huge. Most peole that hunt the areas I do will reconize by the pics what unit we were in (there are honey holes within each unit that people like to hunt and have spent the time to find). Love this stuff.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

6 X 7 = 42 plus one other hunt without a limit. Plus 12 geese. So in the first 8 days of the hunt you managed to eat or donate 28 ducks (at least as there was one more hunt without a limit) and 6 geese to stay within you possession limit. MMMMM g double o d ...GOOD.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

nice job !!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

duckkiller29 said:


> Thank you tyweed that what I'm looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I am new to duck hunting my self , and very thankful that Joel has shared some of his honey holes will my son and i . To me thats what its all about . I have taken many a fly fisher to my spots on the Logan river or the lower Yuba River in California . NOTHING more fun to me that seeing a big smile on someones face after landing a 20''+ trout . Sure i have lost some good spots when they can't keep there mouths closed and they bring a friend and their friend brings a friend and on and on , but most don't . I enjoy scouting places to hunt and fish and have plenty of time for that NOW , But for years i worked 60 hr weeks and when we first moved here , i was taking care of my dieing mother in out home 24/7 ,so my time was taken and Joel really helped me out . I just wish i knew more about waterfowl myself so i could help out , i love hunting with new people . I have seen some crap thrown at Joel , BUT i my book you will NOT meet anyone more sportsman like than him . IMO . And he has shared many many of his honey holes with friends and people he just met , like he did with my son Cody and i 4 years ago . I know Joel has been burned a few times sharing spots . But that happens . :roll:

RobK.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Nonetheless way to get er done Bottomwatcher!!


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow! Way to get it done. :shock:


----------

